

Want More STEM Teachers? Increase High-Skilled Immigration - upstartmafia
http://sarahdillard.wordpress.com/2012/07/24/want-more-stem-teachers-increase-high-skilled-immigration/

======
debacle
Fuck that. Want More STEM Teachers? Pay them a wage commensurate with their
ability and schooling. A STEM teacher is worth 4x what a 'Physical Education'
teacher is.

------
tosseraccount
Want more Stem Teachers? Raise wages. Americans CAN! Americans DO!

------
stephengillie
Another example of immigrants taking American jobs because the job doesn't pay
enough (anymore).

